# Comparison



## mjmeldrum (Sep 12, 2017)

How does the Nova Comet II 46300 compare with the Jet 1221VS?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenV (Sep 12, 2017)

To use an auto analogy, if the Jet was a Buick LaCrosse, the Nova would be a Chev sedan.

Either one will get you there.....


----------



## Wildman (Sep 15, 2017)

Think boils down to price, lathe specs, your budget and type of turning you do.  Like Ken V said both will get you there.

I am partial to the Jet but not in the market for a lathe now.


----------



## JimB (Sep 15, 2017)

IMO, if you are turning only pens and other small items either will do it. If you plan on turning larger items, such as bowls, the Jet is a better choice because it has a slightly bigger motor and can go slower for out of balance pieces. I believe the jet also has more distance between centers for longer spindles.

As Bill said, it depends on what you will be turning. If only pens and small spindles you can save money by getting the Comet II.


----------

